# Please help



## amorgese (Feb 11, 2022)

Before everyone gets mad at the condition of my snake, ive been taking her to the vet. Took her long before she looked like this and they were 0 help. Just gave her fluids and a tube feeding and sent her on her way. I even took her to and Emergency Vet Clinic.
I’ve seen some information on Slipped Skin Disease but I have no idea what it is. The vet has no clue either  I’m so worried about my baby.
I’ve been putting her in warm baths for like 5 minutes (it’s the only thing that she gets excited about now) a day, use a bedadine solutions to cleanse the area 2 times a day, right after the bath, and then apply a layer of Silver Sulfadiazine ointment every twelve hours (4:30 am and 16:30).
I don’t know what else to do and I’m scared. Any and all advice is welcome…


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 11, 2022)

I would have though the vet would maybe wrap it? Or would that cause an infectio from bacteria?, it looks clean so as long as your keeping the enclosure cleaned, (I would keep everything minimal, paper towel, water,hide, that’s it)

it would likely heal and cover over the next few sloughs

be careful not to over clean it, twice a day is a lot, similar to people cleaning their hands too often over a period of time, will slowly rip the skin down - this shouldn’t be a problem if enclosure is kept to the absolute basics

where are you from btw? Humidity isn’t very friendly to wounds like this either


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 11, 2022)

Looks like a nasty injury caused this, but it's difficult to say much without some necessary details you haven't given, like how it happened (it looks like it was caused by a mechanical injury but you've said nothing of it), how long the issue has been there, etc. I'm guessing you haven't had the snake for very long and it came to you with the injury, but you're leaving me having to make a lot of guesses, so keep that in mind.

It looks like there was a pretty significant slice injury and a fold of skin came loose. The way to treat this would be to wash it (once, not repeatedly multiple times per day), fold the skin back into position as well as possible then put an adhesive bandage over it which would then be sloughed off. Continually washing and rinsing it and keeping it open will interrupt the healing process and the chemicals you're using will probably aggravate the injury.

What's done is done and at this point I'd still be doing the above, but the injury has clearly already been played with a lot and the snake is visibly in very poor condition overall and is probably weak so will struggle to heal. Personally, I'd think it was most kind to euthenase this snake at this stage given the state of poor health and condition and the extent of the injury, but if you do want to have a go at treating it you'll need to let the skin heal which it will do by growing a new skin and sloughing off the old one. Given the severity of the initial injury and continued damage since then and the poor health of the snake, it may just not be possible to save the snake even with the best of care. Having said that, I'm working on a lot of guesses due to the absence of information, so keep that in mind.

It's no surprise the vets haven't been any use; most of them are literally worse than useless, they literally cause more harm than good overall and good vets who are both competent and honest are are extremely rare.


----------



## amorgese (Feb 11, 2022)

Sdaji said:


> Looks like a nasty injury caused this, but it's difficult to say much without some necessary details you haven't given, like how it happened (it looks like it was caused by a mechanical injury but you've said nothing of it), how long the issue has been there, etc. I'm guessing you haven't had the snake for very long and it came to you with the injury, but you're leaving me having to make a lot of guesses, so keep that in mind.
> 
> It looks like there was a pretty significant slice injury and a fold of skin came loose. The way to treat this would be to wash it (once, not repeatedly multiple times per day), fold the skin back into position as well as possible then put an adhesive bandage over it which would then be sloughed off. Continually washing and rinsing it and keeping it open will interrupt the healing process and the chemicals you're using will probably aggravate the injury.
> 
> ...



My boyfriend has had her for the last 15 or so years. The vet estimated her being 20…
We got her back from his brothers (after about 3 months cause our landlord didnt allow pets at that moment) and she had a tiny prick mark on her tail that seemed like she might’ve had a difficult shed and hurt her slightly. Her body became really red and swollen. 
we took her to the vet then and they gave her fluids and tube fed her (she refuses to eat in the cold months) and sent us on her way.
My boyfriend was holding her on Monday and went to lay down and move her and her scales ripped open. We rushed her to the ER and they gave her some injections of antibiotic, told us to do the bedadine cleaning twice a day and apply the ointment to her ever 12 hours, hence all the “extra” cleaning I’ve been doing 



Herpetology said:


> I would have though the vet would maybe wrap it? Or would that cause an infectio from bacteria?, it looks clean so as long as your keeping the enclosure cleaned, (I would keep everything minimal, paper towel, water,hide, that’s it)
> 
> it would likely heal and cover over the next few sloughs
> 
> ...


I do the twice a day because that’s what the vet told me to do. Should I stop doing baths for a little and just do the bedadine solution and ointment? See if that helps…
We’re in San Antonio, TX. 
her cage is covered in paper towels that I’ve been changing frequently, her water bowl, and a little house that she goes into to cool off. That’s all she’s ever had (outside of substrate) because we didn’t want to harbor bacteria or have things that she could get hurt on.. we take her out and hold her pretty frequently so she doesn’t get bored though, haven’t held her too much recently with her injury though. 
the vet didn’t wrap it or tell us how to 



amorgese said:


> Before everyone gets mad at the condition of my snake, ive been taking her to the vet. Took her long before she looked like this and they were 0 help. Just gave her fluids and a tube feeding and sent her on her way. I even took her to and Emergency Vet Clinic.
> I’ve seen some information on Slipped Skin Disease but I have no idea what it is. The vet has no clue either  I’m so worried about my baby.
> I’ve been putting her in warm baths for like 5 minutes (it’s the only thing that she gets excited about now) a day, use a bedadine solutions to cleanse the area 2 times a day, right after the bath, and then apply a layer of Silver Sulfadiazine ointment every twelve hours (4:30 am and 16:30).
> I don’t know what else to do and I’m scared. Any and all advice is welcome…
> ...


She passed early this morning


----------

